# Coconut Oil for Memory



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been taking a spoonful of Extra Virgin coconut Oil (unrefined) for awhile now, in the hopes of avoiding dementia and Alzheimer's Disease. Here's an article with some useful links about coconut oil's value for brain function and cognition...http://www.naturalnews.com/039811_co..._dementia.html  :encouragement:


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 10, 2013)

We use cocnut oil for cooking. It works much better than other oils and gives the food a very slight cocconut flavor (which I love). I did not know about these other properties so thanks much for posting the information. I do try to keep my brain active by forcing myself to learn new music and writing music too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2013)

I also use it in things like cake mixes that call for oil/butter/margarine. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Coconut  Learning new things is really the best way to keep a healthy brain.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 11, 2013)

I never use coconut oil. I can't remember to get any. Whatever happened to the Ginko Biloba fad for memory? 

I'm all in favor of healthy eating but I don't believe in miracle  cures. I just like to have a great variety of healthy foods and try to limit factory made foods as much as possible. 

I absolutely refuse to eat margarine, vegetable shortening, or artificial sweeteners.

I will try coconut oil since it is natural. I've been using olive and peanut oils.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 11, 2013)

We fry with coconut oil. My daughter whips it and uses it like lotion for dry skin


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember, as a kid, the islanders used in their hair.  Maybe, I would have long luxurious locks today had I follow suit . . .


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 11, 2013)

"Whatever happened to the Ginko Biloba fad for memory?"

I guess if we all forgot about it then it did not work!

The coconut oil is kind of expensive but we kept it in the fridge so it solidified and we just hacked out a small chunk. That way the jar lasted for several months.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I use the extra virgin coconut oil,too. In cool weather, it doesn't even need the fridge to keep it hardened, but in summer, it surely does. I also get fresh coconuts, and eat those. I use them in smoothies, or just put the chunks in the blender with some plain milk, and a little vanilla, and keep that in the refrigerator, and drink some now and then. It seems like it gives me more energy, and helps my memory, as well. The coconut oil will separate and come to the top, so you have to shake it good, or just take a spoon and eat the fresh oil off the top.... It is creamy and delicious !


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

I was fortunate as a kid living out in the Pacific to have coconuts ready and available for the picking.  One tasty delight I learned from the natives is actually unripened green coconuts.  It's rather like egg white inside and very sweet. YUM!  The guy who ran the Officers' Club would make delicious coconut cream pies from the fresh coconuts we would bring him.  Fun times.


----------



## athomson9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Coconut Oil is magic for just about everything. Whether that be shampoo, moisturiser for skin or even for consumption. One of those rare superfoods..


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been checking and still not sure about coconut oil. There have been limited studies and they don't all agree.

http://www.fitsugar.com/Olive-oil-vs-Coconut-Oil-27889823

Persoally, I don't believe in super foods that are a cure all. Historically, before food was shipped all over the world, were  people in regions where coconuts grow the only healthy people.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay, okay, who's the joker? I know I put an 'N' in personally, Will whoever took it please put it back.ffended:


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 27, 2013)

It wasn't so long ago that coconut oil was considered a "bad" fat.
I bought some and I do like it.

My research into the coconut oil and memory mostly turned up anecdotal information. I didn't see any hard science. I looked into several months ago because of a friend who is very into super foods (but continues to eat crap). Coconut oil is harmless enough.  A measly teaspoon doesn't have an excessive amount of calories.  

In my reading over the last several years, there are foods that do good things for us.  A daily banana really will raise potassium levels in people who are low in that nutrient.  A bag of potato chips or Oreo cookies satisfies a craving but does nothing for us nutritionally.  I don't know about "super" foods but I know that what we put in our bodies matters.


----------



## Anne (Apr 27, 2013)

I wonder who funded the studies concluding that coconut oil was a bad fat...  I remember reading that the companies who funded the cholesterol studies (don't eat butter, but margarine is ok, etc) were the ones who made cold cereals.....follow the money...

I do use coconut oil for cooking, and take a tsp. a day; figure it can't hurt.  DH makes popcorn with it, and it has much better taste than with other oils.  We did find that Tropical Traditions makes the best for taste; at least so far.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> I wonder who funded the studies concluding that coconut oil was a bad fat...  I remember reading that the companies who funded the cholesterol studies (don't eat butter, but margarine is ok, etc) were the ones who made cold cereals.....follow the money...
> 
> I do use coconut oil for cooking, and take a tsp. a day; figure it can't hurt.  DH makes popcorn with it, and it has much better taste than with other oils.  We did find that Tropical Traditions makes the best for taste; at least so far.



I have no idea if any studies were done.  I believe it was back in the late 80's that coconut oil was considered one of those bad fats because it is among the saturated fats.  Remember it wasn't so long ago that margarine was "good" for you and butter was bad.  Then we learned about trans fats.  Geeze.  Who can keep up with all this?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Okay, okay, who's the joker? I know I put an 'N' in personally, Will whoever took it please put it back.ffended:



FYI...since it was such a short time after posting, you could've clicked on "Edit Post", made the correction, and saved the change. nthego:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

"Persoally", I rather enjoyed it as I am a wild typist usually missing or adding the occasional sxosdfjsdz ssa;n;sy...


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "Persoally", I rather enjoyed it as I am a wild typist usually missing or adding the occasional sxosdfjsdz ssa;n;sy...



Mee too!


----------



## Anne (Apr 28, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> I have no idea if any studies were done.  I believe it was back in the late 80's that coconut oil was considered one of those bad fats because it is among the saturated fats.  Remember it wasn't so long ago that margarine was "good" for you and butter was bad.  Then we learned about trans fats.  Geeze.  Who can keep up with all this?



Yes, back in the 80's...I remember hearing that coffee was so bad; then they said it was good, in moderation.  Confusing.  We just conclude that most things are not bad, again, in moderation....butter is better than margerine, since it is 'natural'....or used to be.  Who knows what is done to our food now before it gets to market??


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> Who knows what is done to our food now before it gets to market??



I try not to think about it just as I don't think about what goes on behind the scenes when eating in a restaurant . . .    Just plain creepy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> ...  We just conclude that most things are not bad, again, in moderation ...



THERE'S the magic word. 

So many of these "super-food discoveries" are bogus. I'm thinking back now to the late '80's when "smart drinks" were all the rage. People in big cities were paying $20 for a cup of glop (no one seemed to know exactly what was in them) and claiming that it made them smarter.

Well, I don't know about _smarter_ but it certainly made them $20 _poorer_. 

Now when I see someone at a Starbucks I walk by with my filthy old coffee mug and stick my tongue out at them. For what they sometimes pay for a cup I can buy a pound of good ol' Maxwell House. 

My super-food is buttered toast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> We just conclude that most things are not bad, again, in moderation....butter is better than margerine, since it is 'natural'....or used to be.  Who knows what is done to our food now before it gets to market??



I grew up on margarine.  My mother used Imperial margarine, and I think because it was less expensive than butter.  I use butter more now, but I always have a tub of Smart Balance on hand for certain things.  For baking cakes, I'll use coconut oil or light olive oil to replace butter or margarine.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

Hubby and I have been taking fish oil for several years, and even the Gangstas get one every day.  Imagine my surprise when we went to our new doctor last week for our annual physical.  As we were talking about our medications and I mentioned we took fish oil, the doctor looked at me like I had two heads and asked why we took it.  I was astounded when he said that recent studies have shown it has no beneficial effect on cholesterol or preventing heart attacks. 

 I had not heard of such a study and figured as much as the stuff is touted I surely would have heard something about such an important study.  I came home and looked it up on the internet and sure enough there was a study done that said the benefits to the heart were unfounded.  However, right after that there was another article that said yet another study showed the previous study was not accurate and reversed the opinion.  WHO THE HELL DO YOU BELIEVE??  I'm starting to think it's all snake oil.

There are so many supplements, herbs, vitamins, juices, berries, fruits, veggies etc., out there that supposedly have beneficial properties for this and that and new ones popping up everyday, it's a toss up whether a person would go broke or crazy first trying to keep up with all the miracle pills, potions and foods.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only thing for sure is that we aren't getting out of this alive!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> As we were talking about our medications and I mentioned we took fish oil, the doctor looked at me like I had two heads and asked why we took it.  I was astounded when he said that recent studies have shown it has no beneficial effect on cholesterol or preventing heart attacks.



There is no doubt in my mind that a quality Omega 3 fish oil is beneficial to both physical and mental health.  The average doctor is not schooled about any natural treatments, only a Holistic or Naturopathic doctor would know about those things.  Both me and my hubby take fish oil daily, and I also get additional omega 3 with some flaxseed in the mornings.

I doesn't surprise me at all that he would discount the benefits of Omega 3s, since he's there to push prescription meds, regardless of their dangerous side effects.  Check out the research link at the bottom of this page for some studies and trials...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Omega_3

:shark:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that a quality Omega 3 fish oil is beneficial to both physical and mental health.  The average doctor is not schooled about any natural treatments, only a Holistic or Naturopathic doctor would know about those things.  Both me and my hubby take fish oil daily, and I also get additional omega 3 with some flaxseed in the mornings.
> 
> I doesn't surprise me at all that he would discount the benefits of Omega 3s, since he's there to push prescription meds, regardless of their dangerous side effects.  Check out the research link at the bottom of this page for some studies and trials...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Omega_3
> 
> :shark:



Thanks SeaBreeze..we intend to keep taking the fish oil and hubby wants to try the flax seed as well.  I'll read your link tomorrow when my brain is fresher.  I have very little trust in most doctors anymore.  I feel like I'm just a slot filler for an insurance payment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2013)

One more thing I learned about fish oil.  The DHA and EPA should be in the natural triglyceride form for health and bioavailibility.  I'm using NOW brand, and it's the preferred form...read more here if interested...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f52/26829...ides-vs-ethyl-ester-fish-oils.html#post212716


----------



## kel397 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you want more information or to buy some coconul oil in Australia, try www.gourmetsuperfoods.com.au !


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

The Brits used to use coconut oil as an aid to tanning; before the dangers of UV radiation were broadcast!
because it is liquid a room temperature, when it is not too cold, it is more beneficial than solid fats...



My doctor advised me to take red clover rather than HRT for the menopause...so maybe the culture is slightly different?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_We used to use it in Australia as well Vivjen, i used to burn quickly with it too, funny about that.


      I think i would need to soak my head in the oil for my memory_


----------

